
Horror Fans and Morbidly Curious Individuals More Resilient in Covid-19 Pandemic - xenonite
https://psyarxiv.com/4c7af/
======
xenonite
Similar article: [https://esiculture.com/an-infectious-curiosity-morbid-
curios...](https://esiculture.com/an-infectious-curiosity-morbid-curiosity-
and-media-preferences-during-a-pandemic)

